# Fedor Emelianenko Bites!!!



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is a video of Fedor getting pet by my husband and then taking a bite too! Note he is in 125g tank and he stays down at that end by choice just for the attention.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I wish I could pet my fish!!  Either they go running or they just want to bite!! 

Good video~ :thumb:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

cool. my Jacks let me touch them sometimes. They are used to having my arm in there once a week.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Wow, is it just me or is Fedor biting on command? He seems really into being pet though, when I touch my fish while cleaning they seem indifferent or just swim off.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

wow, I am jealous. I always try to pet my fish but they are usually not impressed and either play circle chase with my hand or run away and hide. I especially love how you named him after the best HW MMA fighter in the world :thumb:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Awesome vid :thumb: Wish all fish had that personality.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Nice RD/Midas! That's what I call a true wet pet!

What kind of fish do you keep in the tank with him?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Heylady but I don't let him bite me it hurts too much.

Thanks Riceburner, keep petting your JD it seems if they don't mind being pet and the more you pet the more they like it and look for it.

Yes Xalow he bites on command, off command, sneak attack and plan all out attack! Don't touch anything in his tank or your sure to get bit ........hard.

Thanks Nathan It started out with him biting my husband finger when he was little....then my daughter would touch his hump when he would swim with it out of the water. He seemed to like it and swam with his hump out of the water all the time to be pet on his hump. Then we started petting his sides and down his body. He used to lay on his side and splash my husband and soak him when he would see him. My husband got wise after a couple of soakings and he started to grab his tail to stop the splash. He really does love my husband.....and I feed him :roll:

Thanks bulldogg the video was brighter on the camera. I don't know why it got so dark on you tube.

Thanks Midnightcowboy yes he is a true wetpet. I have a Salvini, a Firemouth, a bunch of Convicts (thanks to my husband), a Pleco, a Raphael Cat and my new addition a Jaguar.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome---thanks for sharing this. opcorn: 
BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks BV I wish I was as good as you at shooting videos.


----------



## nothing else matter (Oct 2, 2007)

very cool video. my rd/midas used to do the same, bite me


----------



## FLGirl1977 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm jealous! That was just awesome!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Nothing else matter.....I think that's why he likes my husband so much because he lets him bite him. When he was small he could only get the tip of his finger in his mouth. Now he can get it his mouth all the way up to the quick behind the finger nail. He latches on and shakes his head and shreds that tender skin up. When he bites on to that skin on the heal of my husbands hand you can see an imprint of his teeth upper and lower. :lol:

Thanks FLGirl We do love our Fedor! We think he is awesome too.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

lil mama said:


> Thanks BV I wish I was as good as you at shooting videos.


Oh, please... That one you just posted is every bit as good as mine.
Sure, it may not have a fancy soundtrack or whatever, but I really like the narration in yours---did your husband take much convincing to do the commentary for this video? Seems like he enjoys being in front of the camera, lol. Think you will narrate the next one yourself, maybe? 

But yes, you're welcome! 

And I gotta say, I've really taken a liking to the videos with narration in them...TFG's are especially inspiring. Maybe I'll do something similar for my next 'production,' lol. :lol: 
BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: LOL :lol: Convince my husband to do the video :lol: :lol: He is the biggest show off I have ever seen. He told me to record the "attack" for you tube. To be honest Fedor was being kind of mellow with the biting. We still haven't figured out how to splice video footage together or add printed words like your videos.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

What a charming video! Thanks for sharing. I half expected Fedor to unexpectedly bite your husband's finger and to hear him scream. 

It'd be fun to see video of Fedor splashing your husband too.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

All my commentary is done with one of my kids in the room.... Seeing as they can never stay quite for very long I've just decided to include them  Nice vid :thumb:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Vincent that would be funny. You know the part about him screaming. :lol: Any way the splash on video....nice very nice. I bet I could talk my husband into it. Now to get Fedor to cooperate. I'm really going to work on that.

Thanks TFG Yeah, that's kinda how I feel about my husband! :lol:


----------

